# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Droni Shqiptar tani vjen edhe në Android me emrin Authochthonous

## canasta

Droni Shqiptar tani vjen edhe në Android me emrin Authochthonous



Itshqip ka mësuar se loja Autochthonous për Android është zhvilluar nga Jusuf Alija ( antar i forumit të ITShqip me nofken vegeta ) zhvillues, programer dhe student i Shkencave Kompjuterike ndërsa eshte publikuar në PlayStore nga OnAir Media kompani e cila merret kryesisht me distribuimin e muzikës shqiptare në Youtube.

Kemi nderin të ju njoftojmë se në Playstore për Android, nga OnAir është publikuar Loja e parë me Dronin Shqiptarë që shkroi historinë në Beograd, thuhet në faqen zyrtare të kësaj kompanie.

Idea iniciativa dhe qëllimi ishin kryesisht vetëm hobi që zhvilloja në kohën e lirë, meqenë se loja morri një kahje simbolike dhe zhvilloi nje metaforë të fortë mbi atë qe ndodhi në Beograd. Isha i befasuar nga komentet pozitive që fitoi loja, dhe në të ardhmen e afert mendoj që të publikoj edhe për platformën iOS dhe Web  shton Alija.

Loja është publikuar nëpër mediume te ndryshme në Internet dhe ka krijuar një bujë të madhe në Google Playstore për nga aspekti dhe ideja simbolike qe ka.

Ju duhet te mbani Dronin lartë dhe të mos lejoni që lojtari të kap flamurin. Mirepo droni ka bateri e cila harxhohet sa më shum që qendroni në ajër. Per ta mbushur baterinë ju duhet te fitoni 10 herë pikë në çdo mbushje. Per te fituar pike ju duhet te beni lojtarin që të kërcen pas flamurit pa e kapur atë.  thuhet në pershkrimin e lojes nga zhvilluesi i saj Jusuf Alija(vegeta).

Loja mund të shkarkohet nga Google Playstore duke ndjekur këtë lidhje:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....autochthonous

----------

